
HTTP is Hazardous to Your Health - DTrejo
http://nweaver.blogspot.com/2008/05/http-is-hazardous-to-your-health.html
======
ajross
The linked article isn't about HTTP at all. It's about the use of unencrypted,
proxyable internet protocols in general. It lists a few classes of security
vulnerabilities that result from too much trust of unsecured content, and
recommends the use of TLS ("SSL", in the article).

Meh.

